# deep-Shine Detail - Carbon Grey Mk7 Golf GTI - Lincolnshire Detailer



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Carbon Grey Mk7 Golf GTI Receives A New Car Preparation Package @ Deep-Shine Detail.

Did not get any images from the out door wash stages due to the weather  however all the usual wash & contamination removal process's were completed before being moved inside.



fully clayed to remove any remaining bonded contaminates from the paints surface. Not to much remained after the various previous decontamination stages however non the less there was still some present







fully dried using a drying towel and a hot air blower.





The polishing stage was completed. Various Pads & Polishes were utilised to achieve the best level of finish within the time scale of the package.









Once the polishing stages were completed the beautiful carbon grey was protected with two layers of Swissvax Shield





Wheels prepared with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid then protected with Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax



Tyres dressed with Pneu



Plastics dressed and protected with Areospace 303



Exhaust polished up



Seal Feed was applied to the window rubbers etc





Completion Images































Many Thanks Adi​


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: That paint looks fantastic and a great colour. Top work.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Yet another top job:thumb: great posts these nice work great photos too.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work, stunning results 👍


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fantastic work on a fantastic looking car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice car and stunning work Adi


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Loving looking thing chap. Great colour. Always prefer the Golf in 3door and the Red accents work well with Candy White. 

Excellent Lsp choice. Lovely wax.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like a great job, love the rear lights LEDs


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent job! Every time I see one it makes me more and more excited to get mine... In April! :thumb:


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Gorgeous car and colour, great work on the car! 

Quite off topic, but my friend has a very similar Royal Marines commando tattoo in the same place as yourself! Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful car! Nice work


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Everyone 

I was really impressed with this one the depth and gloss achieved with the finish was awesome. 

As far as paint condition went it was by far the best new car I've seen in a while only minimal light swirls and marring which was easily removed and hard to capture with the camera.

Carbon Grey under the lights is a very impressive colour 

Cheers Adi


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

S9XLY said:


> Gorgeous car and colour, great work on the car!
> 
> Quite off topic, but my friend has a very similar Royal Marines commando tattoo in the same place as yourself! Just thought I'd throw that out there


Cheers Mate, yeah it's pretty much the standard Corps Stamp :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is stunning work

love your studio to by the way


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## petsar68 (May 3, 2009)

Deep-Shine said:


> Cheers Mate, yeah it's pretty much the standard Corps Stamp :thumb:


Bet you were never picked up for a dirty wpn when you were a nod !


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

petsar68 said:


> Bet you were never picked up for a dirty wpn when you were a nod !


:lol::lol::lol:

Nope was pretty on the ball with my admin :thumb:

In a weird way I quite enjoyed it


----------

